# Tree Trimmer Electrocuted-Minneapolis.



## svk (Jun 25, 2014)

http://m.startribune.com/news/?id=264630601&c=y

After this story both his boss and coworker were arrested for unrelated outstanding warrants. 

Bad deal for this guy.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 26, 2014)

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2014/06/25/tree-trimmer-shocked-by-power-line-in-minnetonka/

Philbert


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Jul 1, 2014)

My son is on a volunteer fire department in that area. He said when they got the climber to the ground and went through pockets looking for his wallet they found a large amount of cash and cocaine. Both his co worker and boss had large amounts of cash and cocaine on them also at the time of their arrest. Looks like they where into more than tree trimming.


----------



## svk (Jul 1, 2014)

Bad deal all around. By the sounds of it he wasn't cutting very safely either.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jul 1, 2014)

Sad.


----------

